# g-man 2019 Soil Testing



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Early this year I had great plans of testing my soil against soil savvy to compare and also doing a tissue test. Well, i only did waypoint due to time constraints (aka I forgot to order the soil savvy kit).

So this year I wanted to use the SW1 ($26.50) option from Waypoint to get AA and Bicarbonate P results for my soil. I started sampling the front and then the back I noticed the front soil was darker than the back. Therefore I kept the samples separate. Since I wanted to see the salt levels, I requested the SW3 ($33.50). 
Front


Back


If interested, here are my previous test (2016-2018 with multiple labs).

So lets analyze this in context with my historical reference.

pH is high. It is always being high and typical for the Indy area (limestone). Nothing I could really do about the soil pH. I could try the citric acid approach from greendoc. I do need to apply FAS to get iron into the plants.
 P in the front looks good. The back still needs some help. Last year my P values were too low. The time between sample and testing was more than a month, so I dont know if that play a factor. Front will get a little P for maintenance and the back will get the usual. Both the M3 P and BI P show a correlation.
 K is low and could still use a bump. I have a 50lb bag of SOP and I applied some the day after I sampled. 
 OM at 2.5%. I know some might not agree, but I like to have an OM of around 5%. 
 Sulfur looks good
 Iron - I need FAS due to the pH
 Sodium and Salts look good too.
 I dont sweat too much on the micros. Zinc could be low on the back, but the limited research I did tells me not to bother. The lawn looks great.

In summary I will keep doing what I've been doing. 1) AMS = AS = Ammonium Sulfate = 21-0-0 as needed for Nitrogen, 2) SOP = Sulfate of potash = 0-0-50 for K and 3) P for the back, 4) Foliar iron, 5) mulch mow


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm impressed as to how well you've been able to mirror your nutrient levels between the front and back.
A couple of observations:
The difference between your B1P and M3 P levels is interesting. The difference 10 ppm of B1P can make in M3 results is surprising.
I'm also a bit, but just a bit, surprised at the NO3 level,
Lastly I don't see where they reported your P via bicarbonate (Olsen) testing or did I misunderstand what you requested?
Nicely done by the way. Darn good levels.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That's some good test results sir. I'd really like to have that soil under my turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'm impressed as to how well you've been able to mirror your nutrient levels between the front and back.
> A couple of observations:
> The difference between your B1P and M3 P levels is interesting. The difference 10 ppm of B1P can make in M3 results is surprising.
> I'm also a bit, but just a bit, surprised at the NO3 level,
> ...


I double checked on their website and it is an Olsen (bicarbonate) test. They abbreviate as Bi which could be confused as B1.

I did not apply any winterizer last year. Ive also being doing some foliar nitrogen with low doses of granular AS.(50/50)


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. I've been seeing a "one" not an "eye". That makes perfect sense now. Time to stop putting off my eye exam and get new glasses.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Interesting. I also went with waypoint this year and they didn't disclose their test method. That column isn't there on mine. I sent to VA.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think VA only does the SM1 and SM3, which are all M3 methods. If you create an online account, you could see even more detail of each test. It also allows you to track multiple properties across years.


----------

